# compressor, gun advice - think iv found a starter kit



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello guys - basically im a car tech by day - and do my own work at weekends so need a compressor. Been looking at them the last few months and think iv found the best deal i can get

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURISCH-A...Air_Tools_and_Compressors&hash=item257a5729f3

Ideally i would like a bigger tank 150l - but it has a 14cfm rating which is plenty for what i need, most il be using through it is a air dril and DA when needed. But mostly a air gun to be honest. Compressor looks good in the add and looks like it meets german standards. But i know a good listing isnt everything - what do you guys think?

Going to be used at weekends/odd evening. And looking at stepping into doing abit more of my own bodywork aswell.

The gun part - now this is really new to me. The most iv ever painted is towing eye covers/wing mirros and a set of easy shaped flat alloys - all with spray cans. So im well out of my league with guns lol - but hopefully thats where you can help. Im never going to attempt to paint a whole car - but small panels yes. The gun in this auction - any good for begginer and my needs? And any info on compressor/make/gun advice will be appriciated

thanks


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Sounds ok i would really want to see one first to chec the quality of it .Have you tried machine mart cambridge and peterbrough??At least you can look at them and able to take back easily if it goes wrong as there open 7 days.

As iam sure your aware being a tech and buying tools you get what you pay for...


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Compressor look a good spec for general use. 90litre should be ok, I have a lower spec compressor with 25ltr tank and it struggled to keep up. I added a 100ltr tank (no additional compressor) and it works great. Can't comment on the gun though, probably need an inline regulator near the gun and def a moisture trap.

Interestingly their advert calls says £289.99


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

turbom said:


> Sounds ok i would really want to see one first to chec the quality of it .Have you tried machine mart cambridge and peterbrough??At least you can look at them and able to take back easily if it goes wrong as there open 7 days.
> 
> As iam sure your aware being a tech and buying tools you get what you pay for...


All similar places for the same money are a 50/60ltr - to get a similar compressor spec from the likes of sealy/machine mart etc i would be looking at £400+

I know you get what you pay for - but on the add it looks pretty good! And not to far away being in luton - hour drive.


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

Bero said:


> Compressor look a good spec for general use. 90litre should be ok, I have a lower spec compressor with 25ltr tank and it struggled to keep up. I added a 100ltr tank (no additional compressor) and it works great. Can't comment on the gun though, probably need an inline regulator near the gun and def a moisture trap.
> 
> Interestingly their advert calls says £289.99


Yer the 14.1cfm will be fine for me - only time i can see it having to run alot will be when using a DA - but they sell it with a DA so must be ok. I wont be using one all the time so should be fine.

How easy is it to add a extra tank?

Looking on there website they have all the extra's - so id buy a air line filter and a wall mounted filter regulator and that should do the trick

http://www.burisch.co.uk/prestashop/category.php?id_category=6


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

I have recently bought that exact compressor. Haven't had a real opportunity to use it yet but had a little play, but looks a good example of quality German engineering


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like a nice bit of kit.
Spraygun will probably be ideal for a beginner to get used to spraying. But if your looking for a better one, I'd recommend a devilbis gti once your more confident at spraying. But remember its the prep work which will make the paint job.
Get all the preparation work right and the paint job will be right. 
Make a shyte job of the preparation work and the paint job will look shyte. 
Just take your time with all the preparation, don't be eager to get that spraygun in your hand. :thumb:


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

Cheers Jamie that confirms that it looks like it could be worth the money - best deal iv found anyway.

Cheers andy - I know its all in the prep, iv got a couple of mates who work in bodushops and they show me bits here and there. Mainly getting compressor for my air tools - but will have a go at painting for personal satisfaction and just want to have a go. Got a spoiler and some wing mirror's lined up for my 1st job on a tatty 2000 golf so no pressure. I will post up how it goes though lol.

Oh no.. a choice, theres 2 spray guns they do...

will the burisch hvlp gun be better than the rolsen?
http://www.burisch.co.uk/prestashop/category.php?id_category=5

And andy - cheers for the advice on grit the other week - these bits are ready to go bodyshop now for paint. They will be checking my work before painting and doing whatever extra is needed, but I think I did ok


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

gttjames said:


> Cheers Jamie that confirms that it looks like it could be worth the money - best deal iv found anyway.
> 
> Cheers andy - I know its all in the prep, iv got a couple of mates who work in bodushops and they show me bits here and there. Mainly getting compressor for my air tools - but will have a go at painting for personal satisfaction and just want to have a go. Got a spoiler and some wing mirror's lined up for my 1st job on a tatty 2000 golf so no pressure. I will post up how it goes though lol.
> 
> ...


To be honest mate, I doubt there's much difference between those two sprayguns.
No problems only to glad to help. Looks good the work you did in the pics :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

gttjames said:


> Yer the 14.1cfm will be fine for me - only time i can see it having to run alot will be when using a DA - but they sell it with a DA so must be ok. I wont be using one all the time so should be fine.
> 
> How easy is it to add a extra tank?
> 
> ...


Easier than the easiest thing you've ever done. If you need to plug anything get it from here and connect them to each other with a length of hose.

I designed my system so the compressor fills both tanks to appx 120psi, and the regulator set at 90psi. When you use the air it comes solely from the little tank and triggers the compressor to come on when it reached appx 80psi, if you continue to use more air than the compressor can replace the big tank (still at 120psi) starts feeding air in to maintain 80psi output. There really is no need but I fancied doing it anyway. Aldi have accessories on special sometimes, I got a retractile hose real from them, nice and essential bit of kit for general tools.


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

It's the exact same as the Wolf compressor.
Works ok, not fantastic build quality, lower than Clarke's industrial range. 
That spray gun is nothing special, around £15 on eBay. 
Better airline out there also. 

Quiet running motor, I've replaced the DIY connectors for better quality PCL fittings. Also wired it via a 16amp socket as experience from previous compressors means I know 13amp supply can cause problems long term.


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

Look at the Wolf Dakota, its the same compressor. 
Mine was £239 delivered. 
See them at ukhs.co.uk , Amazon, eBay and other websites

http://www.ukhs.tv/Workshop/Air-Com...essor-with-13pc-Professional-Spray-Tool-Kit_2


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

your right bob - look exactly the same, also do this with a bigger tank

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wolf-Air-...Air_Tools_and_Compressors&hash=item3a7eadf5e4


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm happy with mine and the service from ukhs is good too.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

sorry posted in wrong section. Mods please delete


----------

